# Very expensive horsefly bite!



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Our 8 year old black lab was bitten by a horsefly whilst on holiday in Cornwall last June, it came up in a massive lump on his back, discharged some liquid and then went away, however it came back about a month later, then discharged some more liquid and then went away again, this carried on about every 6 week or so, until I took him to the vet, vet injected it with anti inflamatories and anti biotics, however it came back again, so vet decided to remove it as he thought it might turn cancerous, so the dog now has 5 stitches in his back and large cut, and I am £250 lighter, before anyone asks I don't have pet insurance. I had thought that our holiday in Cornwall was a fairly cheap one last year, so much for that.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ouch !

Vets know how to blooming well charge,problem is they know we are going to pay for our best friends.

I had pet insurance for years,decided to cancel,a few months later our Kerry Blue had to have a toe amputated-£300 :x


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Its a hit you have to take if you have got pets, thats the way I see it.

I was wondering whether to take out pet insurance again, I had it with Direct Line who put the premiums up to £43 per month, so looking at it that way I don't think I would have been any better of coz £250 is about 5 months worth of premiums and I would have still had to pay the first £75 anyway, the vet reckoned I would be better off sticking the £43 away in a savings account - but you never do! I will now though!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw that is sad story but with happy ending. It's not that bad well it is £250 but if you never had to pay out anything then its cheap deal.

I am always quoted same for both mine so between them around £80 per month I actually put away £30 and so far have quite a bit saved up use it for grooming now. 

Am not a great advocate for pet insurance money for old rope bet vet would have charged alot more if they had known you were insured.

Hope he recovers nicely now.

Greenie


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks, he is feeling a little bit sorry for himself tonight and as a special treat has gone to sleep on my sons bed with him, funny thing is the cat cuddled up to the dog tonight and he dosn't normally, he must know the dogs a bit under the weather. 

I am afraid Greenie this is the third lump he has had removed, so the insurers won't cover lumps any more and he is covered in lipomas (which are benign) but other than that we have had no problems with him, I think he just a lumpy dog, however for a (nearly) 9 year old lab he is extremely and fit and can still chase a hare if he sees one, so he is not doing too bad.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Poor doggie but at least he is going to be ok. Your purse will take a wee bit longer to recover mind.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

You are right about my purse, beans on toast for us all for the next few weeks including the dog, or I could ask the NHS for a pay rise :lol:


----------

